# Topup TV's new PVR



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes its a thomson, and no its not a tivo.

http://www.topuptv.com/newcustomer/home.html

http://www.topuptv.com/newcustomer/box.html

It seems it will download some programmes overnight ready for you to watch, though how this is different from just recording programs I don't know.

Seems half your HDD is reserved for preselected recorded content, a bit like the dossa & joe tivo experiment 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/05/24/bbc_hijacks_tivo_recorders/


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Talking of Dossa and Joe, it still lives on in my TivoWeb Undelete menu!

Does anyone know of a way to get rid of it short of reformatting the disk and loading a fresh image?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Seems half your HDD is reserved for preselected recorded content, a bit like the dossa & joe tivo experiment
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/05/24/bbc_hijacks_tivo_recorders/


Much like the Sky+HD then. That has a 300GB hard drive but only 160GB is available for use by subscribers.

Just had a look at the box and it _looks_ a lot like the Sky+HD box as well


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Just had a look at the box and it _looks_ a lot like the Sky+HD box as well


Even down to the design of the remote!


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

How can topuptv justify the costs of producing a new PVR ???

I thought creating a new run for such a device would be potentially cost prohibitive due to the size of the UK market, i mean i doubt the tvdrive (is that whats its called?) or the skyhd+ have justified their existance yet!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

£180 for the box and £9.99 per month thereafter?

If they can produce a box at that price, so can TiVo.

If they can sell a box at that price, with a monthly sub, so can TiVo.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You're may be missing that the £9.99 includes access to paid channels not just the 14 day EPG and a load of weird video on demand like content recorded overnight for immediate access (which could be good if it actually had any decent programming).
http://www.topuptv.com/newcustomer/channels.html

It also records 2 things at once which would be nice but no mention of season passes, wishlists etc...


----------



## darrin2101 (Oct 25, 2002)

Specific details are still a bit vague. They list a lot of channels but there may only be one program available from each of the VOD channels. I for one will excercise sceptical caution with this product at the moment, after all Top-Up have got a bit of a reputaion for being "economical with the truth" when it comes to advertising.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

When you pause and rewind it, it shows up on screen the same way that SKY+ does to! I wonder if SKY+ boxes are thompson on the inside, or are they Pace?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Its looks like its based on NDS software, just like sky+


----------



## Richardr (Oct 20, 2000)

Glen said:


> I wonder if SKY+ boxes are thompson on the inside, or are they Pace?


Both make Sky+ boxes, as do Amstrad


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

The web site is totally geared towards existing TopUpTV customers - no option to sign up without a viewing card number! 

Two options: (A) £75 for the box + £9.99 / month with 12 months subscription or (B) £99 for the box + £9.99 /month with no minimum term.

Apparently, this offer is only avaiable to existing subscribers. Option B sounds like the sensible choice - why lock yourself into a contract??


----------

